# Dogma



## Morwain (Sep 11, 2007)

I know Dogma is from the 1990's and there's probably already been a thread in it somewhere but, I just rewatched it and still love it oh so much. And I am realizing through all of it's crude humor it really has a lot of dept to it mostly dealing with the part of the 13th apostle such as the concept that ideas are better than beliefs etc. I was wondering what others thought of it and if they noticed the dept that Dogma actually has...


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 11, 2007)

Heh, I thought it was a pretty funny movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt Damon!! Weid movie tho, nearly killing someone for not saying bless you, scary.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 12, 2007)

I love that movie. xD


----------



## Dogma (Sep 12, 2007)

It was awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 12, 2007)

Comedy Central plays it too goddamn much. It's not even that funny. Also Dogma shrink your sig it's mchuge.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 12, 2007)

Quality film.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 12, 2007)

I love that movie 

So hilarious.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 16, 2007)

I never really cared for Dogma.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris Rock + Ben Affleck + Matt Damon + Jim and Silent Bob = Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Chris Rock + Ben Affleck + Matt Damon + Jim and Silent Bob = Hilarity ensues.



Agreed


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 16, 2007)

It was an ok movie. I enjoyed it for both its humor and depth. I think it's the reason I became an atheist.

(It's *Jay* and Silent Bob btw.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 17, 2007)

George Carlin as a PRIEST is what makes that movie watchable


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

I loved that movie.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2007)

I have it on DVD, a must-buy


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2007)

Great movie. 

Always liked this scene..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpckOsftaP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2010)

Just watched it for the first time in a long time.

Great cast, nice premise and a genuinely interesting film with likable characters I thought.

Apart from the shit demon. That was stupid.

The ending...wow.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2010)

we have a rate the movie thread


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes but this is the talk about Dogma and share your thoughts thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2010)

lol, I liked it. In fact, It might be my favorite Kevin Smith movie. Hell, it's strange because I was told I would be offended by it(as a Christian), but I wasn't.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2010)

its a fine movie, not the best of Kevin Smith's career but pretty entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

I saw some of it. I think I don't remember any of it except Chris Rock being the black apostle or something and him talking about that on a train or something.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

yes this was rather disgusting


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't even remember the shit monster part.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2010)

I will forever remember the shit monster part.

What I don't remember are the Jay & Silent Bob spin-offs. 

Got the movie on DVD, on of my nostalgic favorites.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

The Shit Monster often doesnt appear on TV, which might be why you never see it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Shit Monster often doesnt appear on TV, which might be why you never see it.


Possibly. Was it cut from the original vhs release of it too?


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 13, 2010)

This movie rocks. The Metatron is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 14, 2010)

My personal favorite Kevin Smith movie.

I didn't really feel bad for Bartleby at the end I more felt bad for Loki.  Loki decided in the end he couldn't bring himself to end humanity and his best friend killed him for it.

Bartleby on the other hand was slaughtering people begging for their lives right up until the end, my sympathy for him went out the window at that point.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 14, 2010)

I felt sorry for Loki in the end. But fuck bartleby. He was a psycho. "dude is cock is gonna be rubbin up against you armor"


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Shit Monster often doesnt appear on TV, which might be why you never see it.



I've seen it on Comedy Central


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked the story. The representation of God was decent. Jay & Silent Bob were great. The pacing could have been a bit better. A pity Ben Affleck and Matt Damon were casted, 'cuz I'm not really a fan of those guys. So decent movie overall.


----------

